# A couple for the ducks



## BrentWin (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's a single reed duck and a duck whistle that I am donating to my local DU chapter. Hopefully, they will make a couple of bucks for the ducks.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1746_zpsa86022ee.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## DcoTim1 (Mar 6, 2014)

What wood did you use on those? They look great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 6, 2014)

They are made from hedge that has been burnt with a torch. I tend to burn darker than most do.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> They are made from hedge that has been burnt with a torch. I tend to burn darker than most do.


Awesome burning job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 6, 2014)

Those are great Brent. I'm sure they will be a hit at the fundraiser.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 6, 2014)

great looking calls . someones going to real

Reactions: Like 1


----------

